
Nerdiness not linked to glasses - naish
http://www.cbc.ca/technology/story/2008/03/28/glasses-nerds.html?ref=rss
======
wallflower
Reminds me of this research study:

Cichlid = fish

"Ethanol and three beverage alcohols were examined for their effects on the
aggressive responses of the convict cichlid. At an ethanol concentration that
gave negligible effects on the basal level of these responses, rum was
observed to depress aggression."

<http://www.springerlink.com/content/t2p3167173282h4m/>

